# Visa medical check / genital herpes



## Sonja_sch (Jan 23, 2017)

Dear All

I've been offered a job in Dubai and not sure uf I will pass the visa medical check as I was diagnosed with genital herpes last year. Do they check herpes as well or is it just HIV/Syphillis/Hepatitis? I'm so worried that I'm thinking about not to accept the job offer, I don't want to be sent back home after std test. Thank you so much for your answers!!


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Sonja
Thanks for sharing you genital herpes with us... The medical portion of the visa application is a blood test and an xray. In Sharjah they also do a urin sample, but not in Dubai. I'm not sure how they pick up herpes, but I'd say you'll be okay.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They won't check for this. They only test for HIV/AIDS/ certain strains of Hep and Bronchitis. However, you might want to get your HPV treated asap. Unfortunately some people are just carriers of the HPV virus and it never goes away but simply lies dormant. Around 50% of the population have it and never know it.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Herpes? At least 50% of the population has it. Not sure why this would worry you.


----------

